# 2 brutes stolen please be on the lookout



## BIGCOUNTRY750 (Jun 23, 2009)

Phillip with JPN Motorsports had both his brutes and his trailer stolen SATURADY night or early tSudaymorning between 10:30pm and 8am =!!! Please be on the lookout for this two brutes. You contact me at 225-505-7198 or him 225 572 5568 PLEASE CALL ANYTIME 

07 750 BRUTE ELECTRIC BLUE 
31" LAWS ON BLACK CHROME MOTORSPROT WHEELS 
yellow highlifter springs 
radiator relocated 
Snorkels were pantied blue 
Had a black storage been on back rack with speakers 
speakers molded in front pockets on each side 

05 750 snow camo brute 
29.5 laws on old style motorsport wheels 
radiator relocated 
snorkels are painted black 

PLEASE BE ON THE LOOKOUT FOR THESE BIKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGCOUNTRY750 (Jun 23, 2009)

They were stolen from Central La which is in Baton Rouge La.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

That sucks man i will keep my eye out for them in and around Houma, La


----------



## tumbleweed (Nov 23, 2009)

man that sucks my buddy's got stolen a couple of days before Christmas we still haven't found it yet. but you cant stop looking i will keep an eye out up here in north miss for ya ! hope you find it .....rick


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

ill keep a look out here in NC im on Craigs list a lot. hope you find them


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

I will keep my eye out in New Orleans. You may also want to check Craig's List and LA Sportsman from time to time. Good luck!


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

i will keep a look out over here in lafayette la best of luck


----------



## BIGCOUNTRY750 (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the help guys. I am buring up craigs list for sure. I am checking all the surrounding states. 

Again thanks


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I'll keep an eye out here in east texas area......that sucks and thats one of my biggest pet peeves........I HATE a thief!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

will keep an eye out up here.


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

I'll keep an eye out to the West over here in TX! Sry to hear about that man...


----------



## 09brutelineman (Sep 25, 2009)

Ill def keep my eyes and ears open for ya brother........thats jus down right stupid we been going through the same thing up here in iowa


----------

